# Kindle Boards is infested with trolls...



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Kindle Boards have a severe troll infestation? It's becoming more and more difficult to make any kind of meaningful post or response without getting accosed by these wanna-be tough guys. On the internet, everyone is confident, witty and brave. I'm just a young author trying to make it and I know half the people on here wouldn't look me in the eye if we were on the streets. Of course, there are alot of smart and insightful writers on here and I appreciate all of the great feedback I've received!


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

markobeezy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Kindle Boards have a severe troll infestation? It's becoming more and more difficult to make any kind of meaningful post or response without getting accosed by these wanna-be tough guys.


Wannabe tough guys? Really!? Got any examples of this? This is the most polite forum I think I've ever been on. Apart from the occasional humblebrags and bouts of bitching, everything's remarkably restrained. If anything, the problem's that people are trying too hard to be nice, and in too much of a rush to wish somebody well just to get their sig into another thread, but wannabe tough guys I'm not seeing.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like wimp talk to me.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there another KindleBoards? I don't see what you see. Can you give an example?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

KB has excellent mods who don't tolerate trolls. I've never seen a troll in Writers' Café. 

Lexi


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Sounds like wimp talk to me.


It's people like you that definitely wouldn't say that to my face. Anyways, maybe I am the only one who sees all the trolls around here. Or maybe my definition of troll is different from ya'lls...w/e


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

What is your definition? Can you give examples? If anything, I think the board is too sanitized.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

markobeezy said:


> It's people like you that definitely wouldn't say that to my face. Anyways, maybe I am the only one who sees all the trolls around here. Or maybe my definition of troll is different from ya'lls...w/e


What's your definition? Someone that disagrees with you?


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> KB has excellent mods who don't tolerate trolls. I've never seen a troll in Writers' Café.
> 
> Lexi


That's because that word is banned. But we've had a few. Nothing like 99% of the forums out there, though.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

markobeezy said:


> It's people like you that definitely wouldn't say that to my face. Anyways, maybe I am the only one who sees all the trolls around here. Or maybe my definition of troll is different from ya'lls...w/e


Totally kidding, man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe he thought for Amazon forums. There, I've met with many trolls. As for Kindleboards, I've met none.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

markobeezy said:


> It's people like you that definitely wouldn't say that to my face.


Fairly sure that was a joke.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it all depends on your definition of "troll."  I think a lot of us here are sarcastic, snarky, outspoken, and opinionated (myself included). However, none of which I would consider a troll.  In all honesty, I have seen a few trolls pop up here every now and again (usually the passive-aggressive types  ).  But, they don't seem to stick around for very long.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

I repeat. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

"Troll" would not be the word I'd use.

I have, however, been disappointed by some of what may be intended as snark, but isn't.  Snark has to be clever enough to be understood.

I've tried to get friends to join this forum because the bad snark actually doesn't bother me.  I walk away and ignore it.  

Several joined and quit immediately because of it, and one new but very up-and-coming review site could have benefited some KB writers.  In stead I ended up funneling for people I admire to get them attention.  I stopped... I have too much going on to scan the forum for good reads they could post.  

I know the woman on that panel who joined here read through threads for one evening and refused to come back.

Keep it in mind, maybe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

A troll is someone who posts a deliberately inflammatory statement in order to get an artificial rile out of members of a community.  An example of which would be...the first post in this thread.  

If you have a problem with a particular poster, there is this lovely little option at the bottom of each post to "report" and contact a moderator.  I have used it on many occassions.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Keep it in mind, maybe?"_

A cost/benefit analysis would also have to keep in mind what might be lost by any change.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I was positive before I opened this thread that it was going to be a joke thread with a bunch of pictures of those troll dolls with the funny hair. Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Much, much better. Thanks, TL.


----------



## SentientSurfer (Sep 20, 2011)

InB4lock.

OP: No. People here can be highly opinionated, but very rarely do they descend into troll-dom.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys.

Stop trolling this guy.

Seriously, guys.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


I reviewed it last week--it is pretty awesome. Slow start and the faux-documentarians are pretty bland, but the TrollHunter himself is a great offbeat tough guy and it does a very fun job of establishing its rules and pulling in all kinds of historic troll-lore. Recommend!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I also have not run across this much.  Then again, I rarely try to stir up controversy or engage in arguments on here.  Thus, the people who have responded to me have, in general, been very polite and, at times, offered great criticism and advice.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

RubyRoyce said:


> I repeat. Don't feed the trolls.


okay that made me laugh. thanx, I needed that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Remember, on Kindleboards trol is a four-letter word.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> I reviewed it last week--it is pretty awesome. Slow start and the faux-documentarians are pretty bland, but the TrollHunter himself is a great offbeat tough guy and it does a very fun job of establishing its rules and pulling in all kinds of historic troll-lore. Recommend!


Eggsellent.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

Scariest troll out there right now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Monique said:


> Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


Not to shill my own stuff (because that's exactly what I'm doing), but I did a review of this in my Top Movies of 2011 countdown. It's a pretty great movie.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/my-top-20-movies-of-2011-the-list-part-1/


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Monique said:


> What is your definition? Can you give examples? If anything, I think the board is too sanitized.


Well, yes and no. There's definitely some crankiness, orneriness, and general mean-spiritedness, but nothing like there was six months ago - though I have high hopes for some of the newer members. (C'mon, hypocritical marketing guru, and c'mon, militant white-supremacist, start pulling your weight around here!)

Maybe the OP's butthurt because someone thoughtlessly mentioned his sock-puppet reviews... again.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I prefer this incarnation of trolls.... Anyone recognize it?


Trip-trap trip-trap...


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

I'm an expert on trolls. Haven't seen too many around here. Lots of nice people, though.


----------



## Lee Lopez (Jan 19, 2012)

Really Trolls. I'm new, looking for the trolls...


----------



## ErikHyrkas (Dec 24, 2011)

There are a few know-it-alls who radiate negativity on KB. I typically skip over their replies when I see their avatar, but I haven't noticed true trolls.  I went a week or two without posting at one point because I was tired of reading the hyper negativity.  However, ignoring them feels better.

A vast majority of people here are awesome.  I'm glad I found Writer's Cafe.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I disagree. KB is probably one of the most civil and helpful boards I've ever been a part of. And I've been doing this 15-years and seen real trolls. This place is great and the mods are awesome. 

You're going to have to give examples, because I've yet to see one troll here.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RubyRoyce said:


> I repeat. Don't feed the trolls.


I rather hate this expression. Yes, it is a good idea not to encourage trolls, but it's also no one poster's place to tell another poster who they can "talk" to. It's also rather shopworn and cliched. Repeating it does not help.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


Yeah, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I blame the genre writers.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> We cannot have that.


I don't normally snark on looks, but I just have to get this off my chest, just once.










I find the resemblance to be really unnerving, and now I can, hopefully, let it go.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I rather hate this expression. Yes, it is a good idea not to encourage trolls, but it's also no one poster's place to tell another poster who they can "talk" to. It's also rather shopworn and cliche. Repeating it does not help.


Agree. Here at KB, if you note trollish behavior, just click on the "Report to moderator" button and let them know what's going on, they'll deal with the situation.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Monique said:


> Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


I saw it a few weeks ago. I was really surprised. It was actually good (and this comes from a horror movie connoisseur  ).


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Really?  Maybe I dwell in the WC too exclusively, but it's more like a snarky, silly and witty dinner party between friends.  Which means that the occasional glove slap announcing a duel resonates throughout the room and causes titillated gasps to circulate at a fair level of volume


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kent Kelly said:


> Really? Maybe I dwell in the WC too exclusively, but it's more like a snarky, silly and witty dinner party between friends. Which means that the occasional glove slap announcing a duel resonates throughout the room and causes titillated gasps to circulate at a fair level of volume


Also, the Kraken. Don't forget the Kraken.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kraken are for sissies.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kent Kelly said:


> Really? Maybe I dwell in the WC too exclusively, but it's more like a snarky, silly and witty dinner party between friends. Which means that the occasional glove slap announcing a duel resonates throughout the room and causes titillated gasps to circulate at a fair level of volume


According to Betsy, the knife fights in the Accessories threads can be a bit of bother.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

jnfr said:


> I blame the genre writers.


So you should. We're always at fault. And proud of it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Monique said:


> Very Angelina Jolie.


That literally made me LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

jnfr said:


> I blame the genre writers.


Hey now, as a genre writer I take offense! I have ever only had one troll appear in one of my novels!

Though there was the troll in Mud Hollow Bridge from the _Legendary Horrors _ anthology I put together.

And a few troll stories we published in the Quarterly.

OK, maybe the trolls ARE my fault!


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had too many personal inquiries to address them all...

Look, there's cool people out there (whoever is posting those troll pics) and like I said originally, I appreciate positive responses and try to understand negative ones. The thing is, Kindle Boards attracts a certain _type_ (I'm aware of the irony that I'm a KB member). Anways, that type is people who live behind their keyboard. People who have developed an alternate cyber-persona that exemplifies everything wrong with the internet. I'm not gonna start giving examples and running off to the mods everytime someone steals my lunch money, I just hate to filter through garbage to find the treasure.

Maybe troll was too strong of a word? Let's say KB has a...goblin infestation?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

markobeezy said:


> People who have developed an alternate cyber-persona ...


I'm actually much tamer online. In person, I radiate an Aura of Fear and have been known to make grown men break down in tears.

One of my performance reviews at work includes the line "***** does not suffer stupidity well."

I consider that a badge of honor.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

markobeezy said:


> I've had too many personal inquiries to address them all...
> 
> Look, there's cool people out there (whoever is posting those troll pics) and like I said originally, I appreciate positive responses and try to understand negative ones. The thing is, Kindle Boards attracts a certain _type_ (I'm aware of the irony that I'm a KB member). Anways, that type is people who live behind their keyboard. People who have developed an alternate cyber-persona that exemplifies everything wrong with the internet. I'm not gonna start giving examples and running off to the mods everytime someone steals my lunch money, I just hate to filter through garbage to find the treasure.
> 
> Maybe troll was too strong of a word? Let's say KB has a...goblin infestation?


A month of membership seems a short time to begin passing out judgements on others.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Hey now, as a genre writer I take offense! I have ever only had one troll appear in one of my novels!


Now I want to write a paranormal troll romance. It could be the next big thing. Trolls can be sexy too!



> The thing is, Kindle Boards attracts a certain type (I'm aware of the irony that I'm a KB member).


You're entitled to your opinion (though as people have mentioned, if you keep using the T word, the mods will not be happy). But I find KB relatively calm, quiet and civilized compared to most boards out there, partly due to the tireless work of the aforementioned mods, and partly because most folks here are pretty decent.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm actually much tamer online. In person, I radiate an Aura of Fear and have been known to make grown men break down in tears.
> 
> One of my performance reviews at work includes the line "Julie does not suffer stupidity well."
> 
> I consider that a badge of honor.


Yes, I can see why you would.

A lot of people in real life assume I don't like them at first. I don't get that. For all I know, most people here don't think I like them at first, either. Okay, I have no idea what my online persona is, and now I'm having an existential crisis. I need to either find out what it is now, or develop one.

If anyone knows my persona, PM me.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Dang - I don't have any Goblin pix to post … how about Gremlins  

No kidding but this thread has me laughing laughing laughing. Love it!!


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> Now I want to write a paranormal troll romance. It could be the next big thing. Trolls can be sexy too!


I have a strange urge to write some "serious literature" involving a troll.

Greatly broody were the weathered furrows of his wind-worn face, and his eyes were languid orbs of sadness and sorrow. His rocky heart, deep within his broad and muscled chest, was greatly troubled, not just by the thought of what fate might befall his fiancee in the Alps during the global war that seemed brewing on the dawn of the fourth decade of the century, but by the sad realization that this global upheaval would probably end, if only temporarily, the tourism in the Himalayas on which he was so maddeningly dependent. No more for him parties of a dozen delicious foreigners ascending past the snowline; he would instead have to subsist, with great reluctance and a resigned acceptance of the inevitable consequences, on local livestock - or descend into the valleys, if he could, if he dared, if the weather was good and he suffered no crippling, debilitating, absolutely humiliating panic attacks. For the troll, that mighty, gentle giant, whose tender countenance belied his centuries of wisdom, was bathophobic and yaktose-intolerant...


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

Right, I've only been online for a month. When was the Internet invented? Late January 2012? And you know, this is all funny to people until you get a criminal/predator online, then suddenly everyone is up in arms about why you shouldn't pretend to be something you're not.

As for the mods, they seem to be omnipotent, behind-the-scenes workers that place the trolls back under the bridge with a wave of their magic wands. Seriously, they do a good job, but they are the board MODERATORS, not the board itself.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I knew when they built a bridge around here it would attract trolls. Now I need to go find some goats.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

George Berger said:


> I have a strange urge to write some "serious literature" involving a troll.
> 
> Greatly broody were the weathered furrows of his wind-worn face, and his eyes were languid orbs of sadness and sorrow. His rocky heart, deep within his broad and muscled chest, was greatly troubled, not just by the thought of what fate might befall his fiancee in the Alps during the global war that seemed brewing on the dawn of the fourth decade of the century, but by the sad realization that this global upheaval would probably end, if only temporarily, the tourism in the Himalayas on which he was so maddeningly dependent. No more for him parties of a dozen delicious foreigners ascending past the snowline; he would instead have to subsist, with great reluctance and a resigned acceptance of the inevitable consequences, on local livestock - or descend into the valleys, if he could, if he dared, if the weather was good and he suffered no crippling, debilitating, absolutely humiliating panic attacks. For the troll, that mighty, gentle giant, whose tender countenance belied his centuries of wisdom, was bathophobic and yaktose-intolerant...


Now, that's entertainment.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

intinst said:


> A month of membership seems a short time to begin passing out judgements on others.


True dat.


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

George Berger said:


> I have a strange urge to write some "serious literature" involving a troll.
> 
> Greatly broody were the weathered furrows of his wind-worn face, and his eyes were languid orbs of sadness and sorrow. His rocky heart, deep within his broad and muscled chest, was greatly troubled, not just by the thought of what fate might befall his fiancee in the Alps during the global war that seemed brewing on the dawn of the fourth decade of the century, but by the sad realization that this global upheaval would probably end, if only temporarily, the tourism in the Himalayas on which he was so maddeningly dependent. No more for him parties of a dozen delicious foreigners ascending past the snowline; he would instead have to subsist, with great reluctance and a resigned acceptance of the inevitable consequences, on local livestock - or descend into the valleys, if he could, if he dared, if the weather was good and he suffered no crippling, debilitating, absolutely humiliating panic attacks. For the troll, that mighty, gentle giant, whose tender countenance belied his centuries of wisdom, was bathophobic and yaktose-intolerant...


Troll family drama maybe?

_Gorlak sat down at the dinner table with a grizzled look on his face. As he took another swig from his jerry can of pure ethanol, Martha entered the room and slammed a boiling pot of stew on the table.

"Human Liver stew AGAIN Martha? God I hate you"

"Can it you worn out husk of a mythical creature, the kids love it. Keep forcing that vile liquid down your throat and we might have to tear out and use your OWN bloody liver"_

....etc


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my beta readers calls Kindleboards "the dungeon" so I consider this wildly appropriate


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

markobeezy said:


> Right, I've only been online for a month. When was the Internet invented? Late January 2012? And you know, this is all funny to people until you get a criminal/predator online, then suddenly everyone is up in arms about why you shouldn't pretend to be something you're not.
> 
> As for the mods, they seem to be omnipotent, behind-the-scenes workers that place the trolls back under the bridge with a wave of their magic wands. Seriously, they do a good job, but they are the board MODERATORS, not the board itself.


No one knows what you're talking about. This is not to downplay what you believe, but you're expecting people to commiserate with you over something that they don't see. I think the general perception is that this is a much nicer board than most, and so when someone says that it's infested with trolls, the general reaction is








or


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

(((Nathan)))


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Ras Ashcroft said:


> Troll family drama maybe?


Oooh, I like it. Maybe a hint of infidelity - Martha's friend Maggie says her sister Melissa saw Gorlak sitting under someone else's bridge, so she confronts him about it, and he doesn't deny it, but insists it was purely innocent - he was weak from hunger, as a result of that perfidious "don't feed the trolls" movement, and merely sought a brief moment of respite out of the sun, nothing more...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm with T.L. and MichelleR here. I think the problem is that most of us just aren't seeing what you're seeing. Sure, there are occasional blowups here. But on the whole, most posters are pretty decent, and this is a fairly pleasant place to hang out. And I'm simply not following your train of thought from "there are trolls here" to "be worried about criminals lurking."


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

George Berger said:


> Oooh, I like it. Maybe a hint of infidelity - Martha's friend Maggie says her sister Melissa saw Gorlak sitting under someone else's bridge, so she confronts him about it, and he doesn't deny it, but insists it was purely innocent - he was weak from hunger, as a result of that perfidious "don't feed the trolls" movement, and merely sought a brief moment of respite out of the sun, nothing more...


Yes, fighting against 'Don't feed the trolls' ultimately becomes the political issue that unites Gorlak and his family.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I have to agree with TL. I really don't understand what you're trying to say in that last post. And I'm not saying that to try and pick a fight with you, I really have no idea. People irritate me here on KB sometimes, but there are very, very few I would label a troll. I certainly wouldn't call it infested. In the past, I've found when I think everyone is being mean to me, I'm the one that needs to lighten up, relax, and stop taking everyone so seriously.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Ras Ashcroft said:


> Yes, fighting against 'Don't feed the trolls' ultimately becomes the political issue that unites Gorlak and his family.


You have to wonder how trolls responded to Dolly, don't you?

"Good Gad, they're literally cloning sheep now - cloning them, can you believe it? You'd think they could spare us a few, but no..."


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Trolls?  No.

Bossy people / Know-it-alls / Helpful-but-clueless types?  Yes.  (I'm all of those three at times.)

I've regretted posting threads when I've needed help.  Opposing opinions can sometimes feel like ganging up.  Most people here are pretty cool, but you have to consider people's motivations.

Why are people on here?

- Like helping others
- Like learning
- Want entertainment & distraction from writing

I think when we get bored and crave distraction, we may give in to our snarky side.  When I detect "cage rattling" in a thread, I just back away and don't look at that thread again.


----------



## miamiajp (Jan 28, 2012)

As the World Trolls,  followed by Trolls of our Lives and don't miss tonight's episode of Modern Troll Family.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just don't publish Troll in the Hay or Paypal will pitch a fit.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I could take you on. 3:00 PM. Behind the school playground.   Kidding.

There is a difference between people not agreeing with you and those just trolling.

I have noticed a certain flair of negative folks here but hey we're all different. I haven't seen any posts that fit my definition of trolling. But I have seen very opinionated posts.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> No one knows what you're talking about. This is not to downplay what you believe, but you're expecting people to commiserate with you over something that they don't see. I think the general perception is that this is a much nicer board than most, and so when someone says that it's infested with trolls, the general reaction is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who had something bitchy to say and then completely forgot when confronted with the adorable face of Nathan Fillion ? *lesigh*


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Am I the only one who had something bitchy to say and then completely forgot when confronted with the adorable face of Nathan Fillion ? *lesigh*


Who can think when looking at the lovely and talented Nathan? Not me!



> Bossy people / Know-it-alls / Helpful-but-clueless types? Yes. (I'm all of those three at times.)


Sure, me too. But there's a difference between thinking we know a little more than we do (which we probably all do upon occasion) and being a troll.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> Am I the only one who had something bitchy to say and then completely forgot when confronted with the adorable face of Nathan Fillion ? *lesigh*


Um, sorry. What was that you said? I was busy watching Mal be awesome.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a newbie here, but every question I have asked has been responded to with both promptness, understanding, and nothing but a helpful attitude. IMO this board has been very helpful and I have found everyone here very friendly. There is a wealth of information to be found here through the experiences of others and they are kind enough to share their knowledge.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I like '70s music, so I went down to the troller disco in lowertown on Friday. What a disappointment; nothing but rock...



Monique said:


> Just don't publish Troll in the Hay or Paypal will pitch a fit.


You should win an internet for that.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

markobeezy, you'd pretty much have to give an example of a KB troll to support your post, since the rest of us are having trouble thinking of one.

As for KB members presenting different personas here than in real life, I think most contributors to Writer's Cafe anyway use either their actual names like me, or one of the pseudonyms through which they publish (which one way or another is accountable itself, in at least some ways). So there's not nearly the level of anonymity here as you'd find on many other net forums. And with less anonymity comes more honesty and genuine perspectives. So (in lieu of you giving examples, or us being able to distinguish any ourselves) I have to wonder if maybe you're mistaking some honesty you simply disagree with, with trolling? Or maybe you're going by a different definition of net trolling than is generally the case?

Too, the moderators on KB are, if anything, TOO protective of the community! Ha, ha. I've several times felt like they were acting like mothers to us all, making we children members 'behave'. And man, are they ever watchful and alert! Ha, ha. Pretty much the biggest clashes you ever see here never get beyond the stage of verbal versions of wild slap and swatting fights like depicted among ten year olds at times on Southpark, before a moderator rushes in to separate the combatants.

Have you ever been on reddit? Man, that can be like a bar room brawl with knives and guns, compared to KB! I wouldn't be surprised if at some point reddit adds to their FAQ a section on 'how to defend yourself' in the forum, for newbies. While reddit reminds me of my rough and tumble hometown at times, KB seems more like the church I attended as a kid.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tales of the Highway PaTROLL. Anyone? Never mind.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Um, sorry. What was that you said? I was busy watching Mal be awesome.


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## SentientSurfer (Sep 20, 2011)

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Too, the moderators on KB are, if anything, TOO protective of the community! Ha, ha. I've several times felt like they were acting like mothers to us all, making we children members 'behave'. And man, are they ever watchful and alert! Ha, ha.


Yet where are they right now?

*twirls mustache*


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

SentientSurfer said:


> Yet where are they right now?
> 
> *twirls mustache*


Conspiracy!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I admit it. I've been a troll all along.

*Hangs head in shame*

But you never suspected, did you? I wrote those books just to fit in. Had you all fooled!! Mwa ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There are about 4 members (one of whom has been banned) who made it onto my KB ignore list.

IF you go to your Profile page, the last option on the left says *Personal Message Options* click on it, and you can add user names to your ignore list. From then on, anywhere on the forum that those people post, You will see their avatar, and the message body says --- you are ignoring messages by this person--- to view this message click here
Or something close to that effect.

Then you can ignore whomever you deem to be *****-worthy.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't forget Sock Puppets.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I needs me some Firefly.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh... I thought this was going to be an awesome S/F thread about trolls and werewolves and witches. 

(Off to read the whole thing.)


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I actually think this forum lacks your standard forums trolls. That being said, however, I do think there are a few in here who like nothing better than being the voice of dissent/contradiction/Devil's advocate. That is a far cry from what I would consider a troll. Troll's contradict for the sake of creating anarchy. Our non-troll's contradict because they hate to think that anyone is living in a mythical world of sunshine and roses. 
For example:

OP: My book isn't selling and I don't know why!

Standard Forum Troll: I read your book. It's the worst teenage mutant ninja zombie book ever put into words. You should really consider a different hobby.

Our non-trolls: Your cover is a bit weak. Your book description has a couple typos. Your mutant ninja zombies aren't zombie enough for zombie enthusiasts, but perhaps not ninja enough for the ninjas in your audience. You might consider reassessing your genre. Considering this is a novella, charging $9.99 might be asking too much. Do you blog, tweet, Facebook, G+, and multi-thread forum post about it? Do more of that. But, hey, good luck with sales!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

George Berger said:


> Also, the Kraken. Don't forget the Kraken.


Did someone call?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Did someone call?


*looks a watch* Where have you been? We're four pages into this thread already!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> *looks a watch* Where have you been? We're four pages into this thread already!


I have two books- count them two books - that need to be written and handed it. I'M BUSY LIVING MY DREAM OF BEING A CONTRACTUALLY OBLIGATED AUTHOR. I'm busy.

I've also been trying on shapewear to make myself less chubby for my public readings in March and April


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I know we're not supposed to feed the trolls, but i have chocolate....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I've also been trying on shapewear to make myself less chubby for my public readings in March and April


***OT*** ***OT***
Psst. Krista , my DD showed me this site last week
http://www.corset-story.com/
some gorgeous workmanship.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

As most of you know (and have kindly pointed out) we put a lot of energy into maintaining a healthy discussion environment here. I think Mark must have a different definition of troll or is using some hyperbole in "infested".

Moderation is a human process, and while we catch a lot, you can always use the Report button if you feel we've missed something, Mark.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I only wear historically-accurate corsets in historically-accurate order. Every time I see a corset directly on skin, a puppy cries.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Sounds like wimp talk to me.


I was prepared to disagree with the original poster. And then, I saw the above. Name-calling? Really? Doubling down on the junior high machismo, are we?

Sheesh.

Anita


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I only wear historically-accurate corsets in historically-accurate order. Every time I see a corset directly on skin, a puppy cries.


What have you got against puppies... and 1950s showgirls? 

_--George, I read those vintage men's magazines I found in the basement purely for the photos of vintage cars, honest..._


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> I was prepared to disagree with the original poster. And then, I saw the above. Name-calling? Really? Doubling down on the junior high machismo, are we?
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Anita


I read it as a joke and he clarified a couple posts later that he wasn't serious. (But really, "wimp talk"? Who can read that in a serious voice?)


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

markobeezy said:


> It's people like you that definitely wouldn't say that to my face. Anyways, maybe I am the only one who sees all the trolls around here. Or maybe my definition of troll is different from ya'lls...w/e


You're kidding, right? You actually think this wasn't a joke? Perhaps therein lies the problem.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I have trollface as my avatar...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My Magical-Dawg eats sock puppets for breakfast. And lunch. But he's still a-feared of the cat (shhhh, don't tell). Now the kitty, SHE'S got the catty comments down to a fine art.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> I was prepared to disagree with the original poster. And then, I saw the above. Name-calling? Really? Doubling down on the junior high machismo, are we?
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Anita


clearly a pointed joke showing disagreement with the OPs POV and facts. But as many stated KB is almost on the other side of the troll spectrum to where disagreement is barely tolerated, let alone actual trollish behaviour. Which is why some of the responses seem a little harsh if you don't realize that the OPs view seems to vary widely from reality.

There...I tried to say that as non-inflammatory as I could.....


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Instant troll removal: Assume 90% of everything you read on here is tongue-in-cheek. (It probably is.)

Anything else report to the mods.

Troll problem gone.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2012)

Hang in there, marko: the folk on these boards are fine and dandy and the atmosphere is quite mellow. If you're looking for trolls and spammers, try the old usenet newsgroups. Been there, done that and got the blood-stained t-shirt.   And there were many good folk there, too, I should add.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Instant troll removal: Assume 90% of everything you read on here is tongue-in-cheek. (It probably is.)
> 
> Anything else report to the mods.
> 
> Troll problem gone.


99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

King of the troll rant...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

datinman said:


> You're kidding, right? You actually think this wasn't a joke? Perhaps therein lies the problem.


Agreed. A couple of times in the past week, when I've called out people for bashing others, I've been told, "Hey, it's a joke."

Someone expressed the feeling that certain folks on the forum aren't respectful of others. In response, someone proved him right.

No one should be the target of a joke. No one should be a target of any kind.

Anita


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

There's one guy here who's worse than a troll. I'm not going to mention his name, but he's sorta thin, standing by a truck, black vest and black cowboy boots. The truck isn't his. The boots aren't new. And that smile on his face hides insecurity and a blatant lack of imagination. He thinks he's a writer, but his prose is sophomoric, trite, shallow, with a lot of misplaced commas. A fact: someone told him he had halitosis and he put on more cologne. Just saying.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_'And yes, I'd have the um, cajones to say that to your face."_

I was watching Trollton Abbey, and those neon-haired trolls definitely don't.


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

jhendereson said:


> There's one guy here who's worse than a troll. I'm not going to mention his name, but he's sorta thin, standing by a truck, black vest and black cowboy boots. The truck isn't his. The boots aren't new. And that smile on his face hides insecurity and a blatant lack of imagination. He thinks he's a writer, but his prose is sophomoric, trite, shallow, with a lot of misplaced commas. A fact: someone told him he had halitosis and he put on more cologne. Just saying.


That was uncalled for, I can't afford new boots, and, I, like, commas.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

To the OP:

As you can tell by now, KB is filled with tongue in cheek sarcasm, strong opinions, snarkiness, know it alls, and supportive and kind people. I was a bit offended by a snarky member when I first came to KB, but after reading dozens of posts -I got it. It's one of those "once you get to know someone" situations. There are a few people on the boards that fall into this category. Don't take the sarcasm and snarkiness to heart, but do understand, that there are many KB posters who will call it as they see it. That's real. Honest. But not always easy to read / hear.

Real trolls push buttons just to push buttons. They want to get a rise out of the community. They generally know little about the subject matter, and make a point to attack or go after members. Fortunately, the mods on KB are troll butt kickers. I don't believe we have any "real" trolls here.

So why do you feel like there are trolls? Perhaps members have said some things to you that you don't like. I gather you've been called out a bit, and perhaps it's bothering because you know they are right, or maybe you choose to call them trolls rather than face the truth. You said yourself that you are a young author. My advice is that you consider what you've been told, and how it will effect you in the long term. Learn from more experienced members and move on.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

MichelleR said:


>


If you guys keep posting Firefly references I'm never gonna get any work done! But please, please keep them coming!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> There are about 4 members (one of whom has been banned) who made it onto my KB ignore list.
> 
> IF you go to your Profile page, the last option on the left says *Personal Message Options* click on it, and you can add user names to your ignore list. From then on, anywhere on the forum that those people post, You will see their avatar, and the message body says --- you are ignoring messages by this person--- to view this message click here
> Or something close to that effect.
> ...


This is brilliant! Thank you for this!

And to the OP, I know what you're talking about. It's not exactly "trolling", but there have been a couple times I've had to step slowly away from my computer because I can't believe someone in this community of writers, people who are supposed to be experts at communicating via the written word, has typed. But, that said, if you spot something, report it to our lovely moderators (I have!). If you're feeling it, chances are someone else is, too. Our moderators are great referees and have our collective backs. This board is WAY better than so many boards out there, but that doesn't make it perfect. The spirit of this forum is made up collectively by what we decide is acceptable and unacceptable behavior, so if you feel like you or someone else is getting bullied, speak up. It's not tattling. The fact you said there is a problem means there is a problem. But there are also solutions. Report it to the moderator, block them with the tools above, scroll over their replies, and most of all, don't buy their books. You win.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

ETS PRESS said:


> To the OP:
> 
> As you can tell by now, KB is filled with tongue in cheek sarcasm, strong opinions, snarkiness, know it alls, and supportive and kind people. I was a bit offended by a snarky member when I first came to KB, but after reading dozens of posts -I got it. It's one of those "once you get to know someone" situations. There are a few people on the boards that fall into this category. Don't take the sarcasm and snarkiness to heart, but do understand, that there are many KB posters who will call it as they see it. That's real. Honest. But not always easy to read / hear.
> 
> ...


I'm not the original poster, and I don't believe I'd use the word, troll. I also don't agree with your benign assessment of some of the posts here.

A person can be sarcastic and snarky without directing that at another person. A person can express strong opinions which don't make another person feel he's being put down. A joke isn't funny to the party being ridiculed.

I've seen this often here: one person makes a comment and others pile on. It gets out of hand.

I agree that people here are often kind and helpful. I also see people being unkind, and disrespectful of the feelings of others.

Perhaps the comment that there are "trolls" wasn't wise. It might have been seen as incendiary by some. I don't know. But take a moment to find out what the person meant. Ask for specific examples of the behavior the person finds disturbing. Wait for an answer. See whether you agree or disagree. Have a conversation, not a pile-on.

Anita


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMulraney said:


> I actually think this forum lacks your standard forums trolls. That being said, however, I do think there are a few in here who like nothing better than being the voice of dissent/contradiction/Devil's advocate. That is a far cry from what I would consider a troll. Troll's contradict for the sake of creating anarchy. Our non-troll's contradict because they hate to think that anyone is living in a mythical world of sunshine and roses.


Sam hit it on the mark and I get what you are saying, OP, but it's not trolls. And while I appreciate the diversity and the outspoken personalities that keep this forum interesting, some here have been known (sometimes....not often) to be unnecessarily rude. When I first came here I was astonished at what I thought was over-the-top snark. But then I got to know those posters a bit and find out it's only every once in a while that the fangs come out.

Now I've learned to ignore those who are itching for an argument and have realized that is their way of building their own platforms. And there really are some very nice and helpful authors here if you stick around long enough to get to know everyone!


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

More trulls than trolls here. Not saying WHO but they probably wear historically inaccurate corsets next to their skin. Or maybe old boots, it's hard to tell.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

JodyWallace said:


> More trulls than trolls here. Not saying WHO but they probably wear historically inaccurate corsets next to their skin. Or maybe old boots, it's hard to tell.


I want to know who's sneaking into my dang closet. That corset website promised 100% anonymity, yet everyone here seems to know.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

> I want to know who's sneaking into my dang closet. That corset website promised 100% anonymity, yet everyone here seems to know.


I blame the socks. They're not to be trusted.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

JodyWallace said:


> I blame the socks. They're not to be trusted.


I keep losing them, too. I think someone's making puppets out of them.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Being a practitioner of structured procrastination, instead of writing I knitted corsets out of old socks today. 
If you could see me now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

topic locked for mod team review.

later. . .after some needed sustenance. . .

So. . .I've read through here. . . . .I'm going to unlock it. In general responses have been reasoned and courteous . . .which is what we ask ALL members to strive for when posting ANYWHERE.

It's been stated, but bears repeating:

If you notice a post that seems to be against our Forum Decorum guidelines -- please report it. . . .many actually reported this thread which is what drew it to our attention. That way if we've missed it (only human, and don't have enough hours in the day to read EVERY thread!  ) we can take a closer look. In this case, the reports prompted several of us to check it out and we've discussed it and decided that it's fine. . .for now, at least.  (Oh, but, we do have lives outside KB, so please don't expect a response within minutes . . .  And please _please_ don't decide our lack of immediate response means you should take it upon yourself to 'counsel' the poster.  Give us time to get home, have a cold drink, and read through.  )

You can place people who get your dander up on ignore. . . .it's under your profile in the personal messages section. USE IT if you find yourself continually getting upset at something a particular person says. And then DON'T read their posts when you come across them! 

New members, be aware that long time members may have seen your question 100 times before. . . .you don't know what they're day has been like, so try not to take comments personally. Most of the time, they are NOT meant personally, they're just 'oops'. Don't ascribe malice to what might just be carelessness or thoughtlessness.

Veteran members, be aware that new members are asking for your collective help and try to respond as though it's the first time you've ever heard the question, even if it's the same one you just answered 10 times yesterday. Take a deep breath and, if you can't respond without it coming of harsh, move along and let someone else do so.

And now back to the delicious pictures of trolls and cute TV stars.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> I'm not the original poster, and I don't believe I'd use the word, troll. I also don't agree with your benign assessment of some of the posts here.
> 
> A person can be sarcastic and snarky without directing that at another person. A person can express strong opinions which don't make another person feel he's being put down. A joke isn't funny to the party being ridiculed.
> 
> ...


You were wrong the first time you made an assumption about my intent. You then went on to make a second assumption.

Maybe you should have asked me what I meant.

I mean this with no snark.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

David Dalglish is my hero and I bet he can cook a mean pepper steak.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Millard said:


> Wannabe tough guys? Really!? Got any examples of this? This is the most polite forum I think I've ever been on. Apart from the occasional humblebrags and bouts of bitching, everything's remarkably restrained. If anything, the problem's that people are trying too hard to be nice, and in too much of a rush to wish somebody well just to get their sig into another thread, but wannabe tough guys I'm not seeing.


Agreed. I was run off of another forum for suggesting that self-publishing was far superior to traditional publishing. The mods were cruel. I was eventually banned for sticking to my guns and politely insisting that everyone who wants to publish their work should have the right (these were writers with traditional aspirations who yell every time someone says e-publish instead of self-publish and who think Amazon needs gatekeepers to prevent the scrubs like me from submitting my works).

Soon after, I found KB, and I feel like I've found a second home. I've never met a more helpful, gracious, accommodating group of like-minded souls in my life.

I honestly opened this thread expecting to see a sarcastic punch line. But if you've really had some bad experiences, I assure you that it isn't the norm and it hasn't been what I've seen.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

David Adams said:


> David Dalglish is my hero and I bet he can cook a mean pepper steak.


In high-heel boots and an anachronistic corset worn next to the skin, even. Because he's just that awesome.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

JodyWallace said:


> they probably wear historically inaccurate corsets next to their skin.


*anger*

LET LOOSE THE KRAKEN! I SHALL FIND THEM!!!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Mal on, people!










> I was run off of another forum for suggesting that self-publishing was far superior to traditional publishing. The mods were cruel.


We do not slag other forums here on KB, because we're just too dang nice. But I bet I can guess.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thinking about making this my new avatar. Goes well with this thread, don't ya think?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

George Berger said:


> In high-heel boots and an anachronistic corset worn next to the skin, even. Because he's just that awesome.


I call that Friday night.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Thinking about making this my new avatar. Goes well with this thread, don't ya think?


Wow. Just... wow.

Are those legwarmers?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

George Berger said:


> Wow. Just... wow.
> 
> Are those legwarmers?


Correction. They're magical legwarmers.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> I'm not the original poster, and I don't believe I'd use the word, troll. I also don't agree with your benign assessment of some of the posts here.
> 
> A person can be sarcastic and snarky without directing that at another person. A person can express strong opinions which don't make another person feel he's being put down. A joke isn't funny to the party being ridiculed.
> 
> ...


I think perhaps you misunderstood me. I agree about the pile-on. I've been there -experienced that. I've seen some things I would consider unkind and disrespectful as well, but I've seen MORE friendliness in general. I also recognized (after awhile) that there are a few posters with very interesting personalities. At first, I was put off, but after some time, I began to recognize that they have strong opinions and valuable advice. I don't always agree with them, or how they present themselves, but in a way, it has become part of their guise (for lack of a better word). I let some of the snarkiness roll off, and even get a chuckle now and again -now that I get what they are about. Sometimes it takes a little time to get to know someone to understand them better. I was trying to differentiate between some of the more colorful personalities on KB and an actual troll. A troll is identifiable to the majority of any forum community. I do not agree with the OP that KB is over run with trolls.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevis 'Trip said:


> Correction. They're magical legwarmers.


Well, they're fabulous, whatever they're called.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

This forum really is just like another slice of normal life. I'd personally consider the troll count around here to be zero, or very close to it; however, there _are_ pretentious, helpful-but-bad-at-communicating, mean-spirited or needlessly-snarky types of responses that pop up at times.

Frequently I believe the core of the issue in communications lies in part with the laziness of the poster, it takes considerable effort to convert the "That's just horrible, it won't work" type responses to something that can successfully guide the recipient to the same solution without raising their heckles. Sometimes it's just mean-spiritedness, perhaps due to the poster's own personal situation more than an actual desire to inflict insult/pain on the recipient directly.

It's life, and KB doesn't seem any different to any other stable forum or group of people I've ever met in life.

Don't worry - in time you learn to specifically craft your "questions" in such a way that it doesn't openly invite responses that you're not interested in receiving - it's just a case of putting more effort into your own posts, or you just learn not to post such things 

As for trolls, no, really, I don't see any on KB.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> *anger*
> 
> LET LOOSE THE KRAKEN! I SHALL FIND THEM!!!


I thought the expression was: LET LOOSE THE KRISTA!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Very glad to see this thread unlocked. King Arthur was a fool for not going to Camelot, even if it is a silly place.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevis 'Trip said:


> I thought the expression was: LET LOOSE THE KRISTA!!!


I'm half-seriously contemplating plotting out the story of The Dark Queen of Newfoundland, who invokes the sinister spirits of the Maritimes in a quest for minions to do her bidding and make war on, I dunno, someplace wholesome and irritating and land-locked. Pittsburgh? Sure, why not. Unfortunately for her, the coastal spirits bestow upon her a Kraken army (navy?)... That's about as far as I've gotten, alas.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> ... who think Amazon needs gatekeepers to prevent the scrubs like me from submitting my works).


Count me among those who would like to prevent you from subbing your stuff. I had higher rankings on those lovely Popularity lists before YOU came along.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

George Berger said:


> I'm half-seriously contemplating plotting out the story of The Dark Queen of Newfoundland, who invokes the sinister spirits of the Maritimes in a quest for minions to do her bidding and make war on, I dunno, someplace wholesome and irritating and land-locked. Pittsburgh? Sure, why not. Unfortunately for her, the coastal spirits bestow upon her a Kraken army (navy?)... That's about as far as I've gotten, alas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> I keep losing them, too. I think someone's making puppets out of them.


They're selling them on Amazon 
Under--tagline: The smell of success! ( At least they don't use the word "sweet".)


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

When I first joined KB, I voiced an opinion that riled a couple of veterans. My advice set off a firestorm of discussion. What troubled me most was a duo of KBers who went way beyond a heated discussion and proceeded to download samples of my books, made reference to my profession and made their attacks personal.

First, I tried to reason with the two. They responded with more internet aggression. Next, I told them what I thought of them (in the same manner I would in person) and left it at that. When they responded with even more outrageousness, I pulled my comments and never addressed them again and have not since. Another poster tried to jump in after I pulled my comments, but the moderator informed him that I had removed my comments and asked him to let it go.

I decided not to respond as the moderator kept it under control.

Since then, I have not had any incidents with any KBers and have enjoyed my experiences here. I just happened upon the wrong two at the wrong time. At times, I am bothered by what some have called devil's advocates or I-have-it-all-figured-out-types that rain on others' parades and are mean-spirited, but I ignore them. Some are entrenched, but usually they tend not to last too long on the boards anyway. 

That has been my only experience of someone continuously discussing me in a negative way or besmirching me on a thread. It hasn't happened since.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

jnfr said:


> Mal on, people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!! I want more Mal, people! I'm not allowed to watch Firefly again until this draft is done, though it's patiently waiting on my Netflix queue. I need my Mal fix somewhere!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Yay!! I want more Mal, people! I'm not allowed to watch Firefly again until this draft is done, though it's patiently waiting on my Netflix queue. I need my Mal fix somewhere!


Is it just me, or is Nathan looking a little worse for wear recently in "Castle" ?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Blasphemy MrPLD!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Blasphemy MrPLD!


On the other hand, I'm curious to see how well Molly Quinn does in the next 5 years - sincerely hoping she doesn't fall prey to Hollywood horrors like Lindsay Lohan did.

Now back to Nathan, just worrying that he's dealing with something difficult


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

The season is almost over (or did it finish? I have been writing instead of...well, almost everything else.) Most actors and actresses start looking tired around then no matter how used to it they are. I am sure next season he will look just-out-of-the-box fresh.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I think part of the frustration and snarkiness that gets released so often on unsuspecting posters is because the questions that are asked are all things us old-timers (ha!) have seen asked a gazillion times. Some of these questions are seen more frequently than Amanda Hocking had book sales. It isn't that we get frustrated that the questions are asked again _necessarily_, but that when the new posters ask them, it's obvious they haven't taken the time to either get to know how the community works, or to do a simple search for the topics they're interested in.
> 
> Also, more and more often these days, people are asking questions in the guise of needing advice, wanting opinions, etc., but then when someone disagrees with them or actually gives them advice that varies from what they're wanting to hear, they blame the messenger. Yes, some of what we tell people might not be what they want to hear, but a lot of the time, the ones who complain the loudest about how much they're being picked on simply are wanting some support for an issue that many of us experienced publishers cannot give them. Does that mean every case of someone being upset because they feel ganged up on is what I just described? Absolutely not. There was a recent post that involved authors piling on a reader for expressing her opinion. Not Kosher. It happens. But I believe a lot of the hurt feelings are simply new writers who have yet to grow the thick skin and maturity necessary to do well in this business. And before you all jump on me - we have all been that new writer. Growing, maturing, becoming more professional in how we handle things is part of the process. Very few of us started out with the ability to shrug things off.


+1


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fixed one word here for ya TL, but otherwise I absolutely agree.



T.L. Haddix said:


> we have all been that new member.


Hey TL? I got a dare for you


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

jnfr said:


> We do not slag other forums here on KB, because we're just too dang nice. But I bet I can guess.


Wasn't it awesome of me to not name names or even go into too much detail about how soul-crushingly horrible the ordeal was for me?

I'd rather talk about my love of this place.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

This is where I first met Nathan Fillion.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

HEY I WAS WONDERING CAN WE HAVE THE CAPS LOCK THREAD BACK?


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Is it just me, or is Nathan looking a little worse for wear recently in "Castle" ?


Saw him (and most of the Firefly cast) in person just a few months ago. They were just, well, chillin' at a local establishment. Mr. Fillion was lookin' well in person. Jewel Staite was lookin' better. 

B.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

Trolls, shmolls. In the internet's ecosystem, the trolls feed off the thin-skinned. Yet no forum I know of follows the best advice for ridding an area of rats: get rid of the food supply. Am I the only one who thinks it odd that no one ever contemplates banning the thin-skinned? Perhaps it's the philosopher in me, but I think this an interesting question: what happens if you leave the trolls and ban the people they feed on?

Seriously-and I am being serious this time-if look at what has killed free speech in universities and what makes media people and politicians trip over themselves to avoid saying anything of substance, you'll find that it's not trollery, it's those who take offense (or claim to). Put another way, the preferred weapon of bullies these days is not _being offensive_, it's _taking offense_. Now that's something people who care about free speech should think about.

By the way, jhendereson, your post was hilarious.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

B. Justin Shier said:


> Jewel Staite was lookin' better.


Shhhh... don't let my wife hear me making noises about her


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

WHDean said:


> what happens if you leave the trolls and ban the people they feed on?


Absolutely nothing. The newly reduced population will simply rearrange and form the same pattern.

Consider it like this, any group of people will find an item of conflict that'll split them apart, so you keep culling until end up with 1 person and even within that person there are elements of conflict.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

"Years ago my mother used to say to me, she'd say, _'In this world, Elwood, you must be' _- she always called me Elwood - '_In this world, Elwood, you must be oh so smart or oh so pleasant.'_

Well, for years I was smart. I recommend pleasant.

You may quote me."

_---Elwood P. Dowd, "Harvey" by Mary Chase_


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

*Mildly Not Safe For Work:*


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Here I thought Chris Jericho had come a-trolling the Kindleboards


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

To the OP: I'm not entirely sure which incidents you're talking about but I've seen a few threads in the past where you've made semi-controversial comments and people responded with some heat. I don't think you meant to provoke anymore than they intended to dog-pile. It was just a case of people stating opposing opinions. But honestly, my best advice for a peaceful forum time is to avoid controversy. I know some people enjoy debating and that's fine if it's what they come for. But if you're like me and dislike a fuss, hold back from responding to some things. Or if you think somebody has really crossed a line, use the "report" button. It'll make you feel better and do more to correct the problem than anything you could post.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> You were wrong the first time you made an assumption about my intent. You then went on to make a second assumption.
> 
> Maybe you should have asked me what I meant.
> 
> I mean this with no snark.


I wasn't judging your intent. I pointed out, quite specifically, that you engaged in name-calling. I could make lots of guesses about why, but I didn't--and won't--not publicly.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Earlier today I had posted a question in "Let's Talk Kindle."  I seriously didn't know how to resolve an issue on my kindle, and could not find another thread on the subject. 

It was a very elementary question, and had expected to be met with a "well DUH, idiot!" kind of response from frequent posters. jk

Instead, I received one very simple and respectful response.  It was very helpful, and I thanked the poster.  

Don't associate KB with the lowest common denominator.  

They're over at that TV forum that I used to waste HUGE amounts of time on.    So glad I learned my lesson


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

MrPLD,

I probably would agree to a certain extent on the larger dynamics. But I can’t help but think that banning the thin-skinned would have the same or maybe even a better result than banning trolls. I come back to the university: it hasn’t been the provocative people who’ve killed free speech.    

Anyway, this is one of those intriguing experiments I’ll never get to test.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Or if you think somebody has really crossed a line, use the "report" button. It'll make you feel better and do more to correct the problem than anything you could post."

Sadly, Dara, that option is pretty ineffectual from my experience, so no warm glow afterwards.

I just sift through threads and posts - read the ones from people I respect and scroll past those that I don't. It makes life much easier.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> This is where I first met Nathan Fillion.


OMG! I thought I'd be the only person here who watched Nathan on OLTL!! He was excellent even then.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

jljarvis said:


> What we need is to find serenity.


You just made my whole night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> This is where I first met Nathan Fillion.


Me, too....


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

B. Justin Shier said:


> Saw him (and most of the Firefly cast) in person just a few months ago. They were just, well, chillin' at a local establishment. Mr. Fillion was lookin' well in person. Jewel Staite was lookin' better.
> 
> B.


I keep removing hoses from my car and taking it to a shop in hopes that Jewel has stopped her speaking tours and acting mumbo-jumbo and is now totally working on menial earth junk. My wife keeps saying "she's not really a mechanic," and I tell her to let it go and help me reattach this black thingy with the grease on it.

OK, none of that previous paragraph happened.

But yeah, Firefly rocked.

*mumbles about Fox being a terrible, horrible company for the 999,999th time*


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

OP: marko, I haven't seen all these trolls you speak of here on KB and I don't really understand where you keep seeing them. Usually Ann and Betsy escort any trolls down to the bridge and give them a toss. A few members here are passionate about their opinions as I notice you are too. You have made some previous posts on KB which sounds like an unhappy guy and as far as this troll infestation--it's a hallucination. It's not real. It's like the sock puppets some have.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Trolls are a function of the observer's sensitivity.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

MichelleR said:


>


OH. MY. GOD.   

Pardon me while I go look for my Serenity DVD. I'll be back later to finish reading the thread.

Maybe.


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackz4000 said:


> OP: marko, I haven't seen all these trolls you speak of here on KB and I don't really understand where you keep seeing them. Usually Ann and Betsy escort any trolls down to the bridge and give them a toss. A few members here are passionate about their opinions as I notice you are too. You have made some previous posts on KB which sounds like an unhappy guy and as far as this troll infestation--it's a hallucination. It's not real. It's like the sock puppets some have.


Lol...Am I on the Kindle Boards couch now? Well, it all started in kindergarten, some boy pushed me over and...Ok, seriously, I didn't think this thread would get so many well-digested replies. I'm just gonna thank the people who said, in essence: "Trolls are subjective, so you can just ignore them." I was just getting an unusual amount of unwarranted negativity aimed my way, so I felt the need to point out that the internet can make a sucker feel tougher.

But I HAVE to point out that this thread got reported to the mods! It's simultaneously hilarious and quite sad.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

markobeezy said:


> But I HAVE to point out that this thread got reported to the mods! It's simultaneously hilarious and quite sad.


Well, I think you have only yourself to blame for that one. Forum Decorum quite clearly states that tr*ll is considered a four-letter word here.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

WHDean said:


> Trolls, shmolls. In the internet's ecosystem, the trolls feed off the thin-skinned. Yet no forum I know of follows the best advice for ridding an area of rats: get rid of the food supply. Am I the only one who thinks it odd that no one ever contemplates banning the thin-skinned? Perhaps it's the philosopher in me, but I think this an interesting question: what happens if you leave the trolls and ban the people they feed on?
> 
> Seriously-and I am being serious this time-if look at what has killed free speech in universities and what makes media people and politicians trip over themselves to avoid saying anything of substance, you'll find that it's not trollery, it's those who take offense (or claim to). Put another way, the preferred weapon of bullies these days is not _being offensive_, it's _taking offense_. Now that's something people who care about free speech should think about.
> 
> By the way, jhendereson, your post was hilarious.


It kills the forum. Been there, done that. Didn't even got the stinking t-shirt for it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I do think there are overly sensitive people out there. I've been overly sensitive on occasion. It's hard for anyone else to determine what someone should be offended by, though. And, there ARE boards that are run, or not run, like the wild, wild west. There's nothing wrong with that, because they end up attracting the people who want that.

The internet is a big place, though. There should be places where gentler souls can go, or for people not looking for chaos. The answer is for a variety of places to exist and for people to find the places that best suit them -- not to make over other boards in that model.

Kicking out the people who don't like it all rough and tumble is fine ... if you are a person who does like it all rough and tumble.

Should I bring this around to books and Kindles? The average person saying Kindles are bad, and print is better, Amazon sucks, and Ma and Pa stores rule, has great access to print books, smaller book stores, and really just thinks everyone should read like they do. A large part of their advocacy is that _they_ don't have to change a thing. They want points for doing the easy thing for them, but the hard thing for you.

The free-for-all, thick-skinned model works in some places, because there are other places for people to go, alternative places.

Yes, there are people who can make a board a nightmare b'cause everything offends their feelings or sensibilities, and they truly are as much of an issue as trolls, and said trolls will target them, but how does "suck it up" become a solution for all the people just wanting reasonable restraint?

I remember being on a board for greyhounds that was pretty heavily moderated. It was not a good fit for me, because I am anti-racing, and the owner of the board really didn't want that discussion -- from either side. Well, it's sort of the core discussion. Someone else created another board on the supposition that we were all adults, and could handle all sorts of volatile discussions as adults. It was okay ... for a while. Some racing guy started phone stalking me at work -- that was a little creepy. Anyhow, sometimes you get a group of adults that can behave as adults, but don't count on it.

I also say this as someone who used to run my own board and would spend a ridiculous amount of time just trying to have people in the politics area be civil -- and I couldn't make it happen. And I'm a person who is all sorts of free speechy.

For every one PM with someone hollering at me for saying, jokingly, that I have Tourettes, and making it clear to me that the joke made me an insensitive witch, I'd have to deal dozens of times with the fallout from three people with attack dog personalities -- no offense to real dogs. Who do you think I would have rather have shown the door?

I like a good debate, even a good argument, which means that I'm not always going to agree with moderation on a board, particularly if a thread gets locked before I post my brilliant -- brilliant! -- response. But I respect the thought, the effort, of pretty much any moderation team, because I've been there. If I can't respect them, I leave -- I find a board that better suits me.

I like it here because, even with my love of debate, too much meanness and cruelty wears me down. I really think that past a certain point it begins to bruise my soul. So, while sometimes I wish discussions here went longer, I feel better coming here than pretty much anywhere else on the internet. Maybe I'm too old for the wild, wild west.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It is an unfortunate fact that people will type things to someone that they would never say face to face.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MF Strnad said:


> It kills the forum. Been there, done that. Didn't even got the stinking t-shirt for it.


why would you want a stinking t-shirt? i'll give you chocolate instead.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

markobeezy said:


> Lol...Am I on the Kindle Boards couch now? Well, it all started in kindergarten, some boy pushed me over and...Ok, seriously, I didn't think this thread would get so many well-digested replies. I'm just gonna thank the people who said, in essence: "Trolls are subjective, so you can just ignore them." I was just getting an unusual amount of unwarranted negativity aimed my way, so I felt the need to point out that the internet can make a sucker feel tougher.
> 
> But I HAVE to point out that this thread got reported to the mods! It's simultaneously hilarious and quite sad.


In all seriousness, I'm not sure I've ever seen a genuine troll on KB. Clearly some of the residents are more assertive than others, and can be.. overly helpful (let's say) when they think a fellow writer's going about something the wrong way. But I think you'll find they're also extremely supportive and very quick to help when you bring them a problem.

It's a nice board. Especially when you consider how writers _usually_ act towards each other.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Clearly some of the residents are more assertive than others, and can be.. overly helpful (let's say) when they think a fellow writer's going about something the wrong way.


Hey! Leave Cookie Monster out of this. What? Cookie Monster's not a member of this forum? Oh...my mistake...Oh!!! 

ETA: Before someone else goes off the deep end and also starts throwing around the _T_ word, that was meant to be a joke, albeit a very bad one.


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

scarlet said:


> why would you want a stinking t-shirt? i'll give you chocolate instead.


Ooh! I'll take the chocolate. I seem to write better with chocolate.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MF Strnad said:


> Ooh! I'll take the chocolate. I seem to write better with chocolate.


everything is better with chocolate.

*hands MF some godiva*


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Being an author requires thick skin. If you think tough love from authors on these forums is bad, you ain't seen nothing yet. Readers are infinitely less sensitive to the cares and self-esteem of a writer, and under no circumstances should you lash out at them.

If anything, the direct, honest opinions and feedback of authors here is a good tempering mechanism for those authors who have not gone through other publishing avenues and have never had experience dealing with often severe criticism. What's done here on these forums is mostly constructive criticism and debate. But you're going to get readers who hate your book (at least, if you hope to be even moderately successful). Every well known author has had 1-star reviews, and readers have their own perspectives that will conflict with your viewpoint. Some may even leave you poor reviews simply because your book is more popular than their favorite books of all time, and they're disappointed that the market isn't favoring books they consider the pinnacle of literature. Others may directly attack your intelligence, your sexuality, your haircut in the author photo, or your motivations in trying to pervert their children.

In other words, if you think trolling is happening on these forums, wait until you see the provocations you'll get in reviews and email once thousands are downloading and reading your book!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

And _another_ thing, you KB trolls (and you know who you are!) haven't paid your dues in _ages!_


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

We may not have found the trolls, but we definitely flushed out the Serenity fans


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Blackport said:


> And _another_ thing, you KB trolls (and you know who you are!) haven't paid your dues in _ages!_


trolls don't pay dues, they collect them!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

jnfr said:


> OMG! I thought I'd be the only person here who watched Nathan on OLTL!! He was excellent even then.


Oh, no. I loved Nathan Fillion on OLTL. I still call him Joey Buchanan sometimes


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

markobeezy said:


> But I HAVE to point out that this thread got reported to the mods! It's simultaneously hilarious and quite sad.


I think most of the time these things get reported not because they are wrong but more to prevent an online brawl. I wouldn't take it as anything other than that.

Just to toss in my part, I think you have to keep in mind that we're a big community and we're never going to all agree. Heck, I'd be a little weirded out if we did. Because of this it's no surprise that sometimes unkind things get said. We've all done it (well, except maybe Victorine who is just exceptionally nice). I also think that when you get a bunch of authors and readers together, you can't help but get some sharp words and witty comebacks. It's actually something I appreciate about this bunch. With the help of the mods, it's fairly tame around here. Something sparks every now and again but nothing like I've seen on other boards.

Hope things turn around for you and you can experience the boards like the rest of us. It really is a nice place to hang out.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Our ancestors walked across continents, braved the oceans in little boats, and battled tigers for food. I won't be hitting the "Report To Moderator" button. Couldn't live with myself.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought it was you all along.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did anyone see this? It looks awesome.


Wow!

And it looks like real stop-motion animation instead of CGI!

I'm there!

Thanks!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> In all seriousness, I'm not sure I've ever seen a genuine troll on KB.


We've been working undercover. You know, waiting for the right time to strike 

To all my fellow trolls (and you KNOW who you are!), your dues are LATE! 

Drop them into my Paypal account . . . _today._

Don't make me send the Troll Enforcer around. I'm not in this for my health.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Blackport said:


> We've been working undercover. You know, waiting for the right time to strike
> 
> To all my fellow trolls (and you KNOW who you are!), your dues are LATE!
> 
> ...


and i told you, trolls don't pay dues, we collect them...


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> We've been working undercover. You know, waiting for the right time to strike
> 
> To all my fellow trolls (and you KNOW who you are!), your dues are LATE!
> 
> ...


Don't you know you can't use paypal for that?


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I really haven't run into a troll, and I've been lurking here for a year. There are some crabs, but few if any trolls.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jon Olson said:


> I really haven't run into a troll, and I've been lurking here for a year. There are some crabs, but few if any trolls.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

MichelleR,

Back in the early days of the web when everyone looked forward to 56k modems, un-moderated forums were interesting and informative. I learned way more than I ever offered in those days. There were trolls back then too, of course; but few people reacted to provocations and newer users were taught by older ones to avoid being suckered. Debates often became overheated too, though others stepped in to chill everyone out whenever necessary and the debate carried on.

Everything changed with the arrival of AOL and other cheap internet service providers. Millions of people who weren’t used to hearing someone say something they disagreed with came online and all these forums went to seed within two years. I watched all the good and interesting people leave one by one; then I left too. What would anyone stay for? Screaming matches between two people, neither of whom had the even foggiest idea what they were talking about? 

In short, none of these forums were killed by trolls. They were killed by people who were more interested in eliciting ego massages and venting spleen against their real and imagined enemies than in sharing knowledge and getting to the bottom of something. 

I’ll admit that in the last few years, people have come up with ways of overcoming some of these weaknesses. But I submit that it’s not how it was, and that it wasn’t the trolls who did the damage.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

WHDean said:


> In short, none of these forums were killed by trolls. *They were killed by people who were more interested in eliciting ego massages and venting spleen against their real and imagined enemies than in sharing knowledge and getting to the bottom of something. *
> 
> I'll admit that in the last few years, people have come up with ways of overcoming some of these weaknesses. But I submit that it's not how it was, and that it wasn't the trolls who did the damage.


I don't know. I consider people like that to be trolls. I've always thought there were two kinds of trolls on the internet - the ones that are easily ignored and the one who are very effective in causing constant disruption.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, as I stated elsewhere, the Writers' Cafe is NOT the whole of kindleboards, so if you're looking for other types of people, try visiting the rest of the place, not just here.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

WHDean said:


> Everything changed with the arrival of AOL and other cheap internet service providers....


'twas the long, dark, September of the soul...


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

George Berger,

That’s hilarious. I had no idea it had actually been named or even widely discussed thereafter. But the Wiki account of it is more or less the one I was given at the time. I never bothered to follow up once I quit.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

A friend of mine read this thread and thought you were asking for him.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've actually witnessed a troll kill a forum. It wasn't pretty. He started off well, since he knew the forum topic, but then he flooded the forum with posts about -- kid you not -- his ass hairs or details about his bodily functions. And when he moved beyond the scatalogical to respond to comments on anything, it was along the lines of "I'm brilliant, you're a moron, bow down and worship what I say because I am the Great and Powerful Oz and you're just a pimple on my butt" x 1000. Literally hundreds of posts that repeated either one of those two things (ass hairs/Oz). He would start arguments with himself, (or support his own arguments of his greatness), using multiple sock puppet IDs, just to screw with people. In the end, he succeeded in killing the forum. He had created so many sock puppets, the moderators couldn't eradicate him -- he kept popping up with a new ID and the same old spiel. So they eventually lost all their members and shut down.

I haven't run across that on here.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a very strange discussion...........


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

OzHair would be  great name for a cat.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Or for a donkey.


----------

